# Entourage Support



## MWinn (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi,
My boss is using a MAC with OS X Snow Leopard. We are using MS Exchange 2003 to store our emails and to share calendars etc. We also use an outside email source. I was able to configure Entourage for both email accounts, however, each account has it's own inbox. We are used to using Outlook where you can have all of your accounts go into one inbox. Is there a way to have both accounts go into the same inbox with Entourage. The version of Entourage my boss is using is 2004. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Michael D. Winn


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Here is a good tech source for entourage.

http://www.microsoft.com/mac/help.mspx?product=Entourage 2008&app=2


----------



## CaroleJean (Oct 9, 2009)

My entourage 2004 all of a sudden will not open jpeg files that arrived in mail messages. Can't seem to figure out how to open pictures...


----------



## Sarah Polli (Nov 18, 2009)

CaroleJean....Your files may be corrupted which does not allow entourage to open..You can try Rebuilder which is a part of Database Utility which check the consistency and integrity of a database and fixes the related problems...


----------

